# No Sound on Internet



## skylar0ne (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello, 
I can't figure out what the problem is, but I cannot hear sounds on the internet. I can hear sounds on the computer, such as the windows logon and logoff sounds, but when I go to something like a game website, or an internet radio station, there is nothing. This only started today up to now, the sound was working fine. 

This is a new computer, I have only had it about six weeks. It is an emachines, T5212, Pentium D dual core, 2.66 Ghz, 2.67 Ghz, 896 mb ram. OS is Windows XP, Media Center Edition, SP2. 

Some things I have done to try and correct the problem-
I have used system restore and gone back to the settings of a few days ago, but when the system is restarted, there is no taskbar on the desktop, nor any icons. I restarted and undid the restore, so now I have icons and a taskbar, but still no internet sound. When I tried to play a radio station, it said that I have no sound device. Can somebody please help me? Thank you so very much.


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

Look up your manual about what the sound device is and pick up the latest drivers for it.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

start/control panel/internet options/advanced tab. Scroll down to 'multimedia', and check 'play sounds in web pages'.


----------



## skylar0ne (Jul 9, 2006)

I checked this, and "play sounds in web pages" is checked. Thank you for responding.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

So do you have online audio now?

I sent a PM your way... did you see it?


----------



## skylar0ne (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, I replied to your pm. No, there is still no sound on the internet.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you tried reinstalling windows media player also check in control panel /system/hardware/ device manager for any yellow exclamation marks


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

You say you can hear windows log on and log off sounds, can you hear anything else like playing an mp3 or avi file and sound comes out?


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

For being a new, six-weeks old pc, I would still contact the seller and inquire about a fix or arrangement for such...

It's not that I'm too lazy to fix the problem, it's that they should be aware that you do have a problem so if more trail in the immediate future - at least they know from the first one you're having...I come across too many people that think that once it's out of the box, it frees the seller from liability because an extended warranty was not purchased. That is not so.

Just a thought...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I just had this problem with a client on a new pc bought on eBay. We needed to download and install Adobe Flash, Shockwave player and finally add in a codec pack to make it all work right:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## skylar0ne (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you all very much for your helpful suggestions. I tried system restore again, with really bad results, and was forced to resort to system recovery. It was a major, major pain, but now everything seems to be working properly, and I have internet sound. Thank you again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Great glad to hear it!


----------



## yeswings (Jun 7, 2008)

I have sound from my media player but not from anything on the net. 
I have no idea why it stopped. XP pro Need HELP!!


----------

